
The way to Lisp | Tux Deluxe - gibsonf1
http://tuxdeluxe.org/node/153
======
ecuzzillo
This was on programming reddit, where it was remarked that lemonodor had not
nearly the glory it used to.

~~~
gibsonf1
I'd never heard of it before today actually.

~~~
ecuzzillo
That's probably because it doesn't have the glory it used to, and so nobody
thought to tell you about it. My impression is that Planet Lisp has much more
vitality.

